# New Kodak Camera will not format Memory Card - error



## guacman

I just bought 2 new Sandisk 128MB SD cards, 1 for each of my 2 Kodak Cameras. They both work in the older Kodak DX4330 without a hitch. When I insert either card into the Kodak C310 (New camera), it says the empty card's memory is full. I try to format the card from the C310 and it says formatting... and then gives a filesys error e00100. It doesn't format it. I dont have a card reader to try and have the computer format it, but I'm not sure that will work either. I formatted one of the cards with the DX4330 and tried it in the C310, and it still has the same problem. Could there be a problem with the new camera? Could the new camera be incompatible with the Sandisk Memory cards? I am leary of purchasing a Kodak brand card, simply because they are a little more expensive and I'm not sure if it will solve the problem.


----------



## etaf

> They both work in the older Kodak DX4330 without a hitch. When I insert either card into the Kodak C310 (New camera), it says the empty card's memory is full.


sounds like the camera as they both work with DX4330 but wont format in the C310

have you looked up this error


> filesys error e00100


Are both cameras compatable with the cards - what type of card

just looked on there website and got this answer to that error code


> This error message means that the card is corrupted or formatted for another digital camera. Turn off the camera. Insert a new card or format the card.


round in circles really
http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuer...tionId=27147&pq-locale=en_US&_requestid=14380


----------



## guacman

Thanks,
But I tried searching filesys error e00100 and I get nothing comprehensible... I too had also reviewed Kodak's website and tried to format the new card - with the camera - that is my problem, I have also tried a different "new" card and neither work. Any other suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## etaf

> I have also tried a different "new" card


if this is a brand new card unformatted before - then I would take the camera back to the shop


----------



## colesy93

Hey, this is also happening to me, same camera and same Memory card, when I turn the camera on it just says, Memory Card Full. I haven't even formatted it yet and it's saying that! :down:


----------



## colesy93

I know the problem!
I was online yesterday talking to a Kodak Specialist and he said to me that that camera only allows the capacity of 1GB, max!
So I bought it today and works perfect.


----------



## colesy93

colesy93 said:


> I know the problem!
> I was online yesterday talking to a Kodak Specialist and he said to me that that camera only allows the capacity of 1GB, max!
> So I bought it today and works perfect.


Sorry, mistake there, I didn't read your first post properly and got the memory wrong. I suggest you to buy a different sized capacity, possibly lower capacity because the capacity you bought might have been too big for that Camera, (same what happened to me! 2BG was too big for my C330)
Or maybe you should talk to a specialst on the Kodak website, its free to chat to them online.
Once again, sorry.


----------



## lawson_jl

what kind of digital camera can't read a standard 2 gig SD card??? can't say i would want that. If you had a 4Gig SDHC i could see but sounds fishy to me.


----------



## buck52

lawson_jl said:


> *what kind of digital camera can't read a standard 2 gig SD card???* can't say i would want that. If you had a 4Gig SDHC i could see but sounds fishy to me.


Howdy.... Experience: Einstein ... 

plenty that were from 2005 when this thread was started... 

I'm guessing but I bet the 330 is the same as the 310 and won't read a 2gig card


----------



## deubanks

He said that he bought 128MB cards, not 2GB.
That should not be too big for any camera.


----------

